# [URGENT] UK site for buying Baytril (without prescription)



## hrl20100

I am from the UK and as some of you may know, my rats have had problems with URIs all their life. I got them from PetsAtHome which didn't help. To make things worse, my vet is crap. He hates me now and I have no way of getting Baytril with a prescription from that surgery >.<

I need a UK site (a reputable one) that sells Baytril without a prescription! I only have a tiny bit left and I just know that it will not last 2 more weeks.

My dad is willing to order me it, but not from the US because it costs too much to ship it over here.

Help? ???


----------



## nanashi7

https://www.paws.com/
I think unfortunately most places require a prescription in the UK. You might be able to finaggle with a dog/cat doc.


----------



## hrl20100

I saw this site before I posted. I had a hard time finding a site too :/
I might just phone up a vet that we haven't been to before and ask for a written prescription or something. 

I would prefer to have it in a larger amount rather than the vet giving a specific amount in a small bottle. It saves going back when you run-out.


----------



## Isamurat

Unfortunately in the uk this is a prescription only med, they aren't allowed to sell it without one, most vets don't mind giving you a larger amount or a prescription to buy online if asked. If your having a bad timewith your very then it would be well worth trying some one else, the last thing you need when stressed about a poorly rat is a useless or unhelpful vet. Sometimes a different vet in the same surgery can be good but sometimes it's worth moving else where all together.


----------



## hrl20100

We do use amazon a lot. I did look on there a while back and I found that. I never showed my dad though. I will do now.

Isamurat-I thought Baytril was prescription only, also in the US?


----------



## hrl20100

I think dad ordered it off of amazon.

Has anyone else from the UK ordered it off of amazon? I doubt it... I hope its the right stuff. 'Its similar to Baytril but cheaper'


----------



## nanashi7

We can get it in the US without a prescription. There isn't too much regulation on nondog/cat stuff here.


----------



## alexn

Where are you in the UK? There are a lot of vets around me who I could go to if I needed, and I find it hard to believe you have no other option near you? 

Why does your vet 'hate' you? What did you do? Regardless of their attitude to you, they should be able to give the meds you need - unless, of course, the reason they're saying no is that they want to try a different medicine.

While I know you can get it through the internet (generally from overseas) I personally would never use a medicine that wasn't prescribed for my pet - I've seen the results at work, and it gets frustrating, expensive, and possibly with a dead animal.


----------



## hrl20100

We do have other vets nearby, its just the one I go to is only 5 minutes down the road from us and seeing as I am 16, I cannot drive yet. Dad is refusing to go to any other vets other than the one we currently go to.

I am pretty sure he hates me. Because we have been 4 times now for the same thing and I always ask for Baytril and for it to be given orally, not in their water. After the 3rd time, he gave it again, in their water. 0.2ml to 100ml of water. I yelled at him, showed him papers with dosage information on it and he threw it away >.< 
I phoned up the 4th time and when the receptionist passed the phone over to him, I could hear him talking to her through the phone-about me... :/

He is fed up with me coming in with my rats and even asked me 'why do you keep bringing them in when what we have done before hand, hasn't worked?' I felt like screaming. Honestly. 

I have had my girls since February and have been to the vets 4 times. Thats not a normal amount to go to the vets! 

Obviously, getting medication online is a last resort as you never know what it could be, but there was nothing else I could do. Like I said, I can't drive, so I can't get them to a vets myself. If I could? I would take them to the exotic vets thats half an hour away...


----------



## Crezzard

Vets aren't expensive for rats anywhere in the UK. Mine costs £17 for consultation but at the maximum your looking at £30. Baytril is cheap its about £2 a bottle!! Better to see the vet though rather than buy online 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

You could cycle to the vets or take the bus. Put the rat in your rucksack he/she won't mind!! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy

I just found this post because I'm now looking for the same thing.
My new rats have been on baytril for a respiratory infection and they only have me enough for them bout for 5 days. Now they've both still very sneezy and starting to slightly squeak with their breathing, when I took them back the vet told me there was nothing wrong with them and just to buy some pro c biotics. 

Vets in the UK are terrible when it comes to rats and aren't properly trained unless they are an exotic vet. I've searched high and low for a better vet in my area but currently can't afford to take them there. So some baytril I can buy else where would be good.


----------



## Miss_Rattie

I buy from here:

http://pigeons.mercasystems.com/index.php/

I don't think that the company is based in the UK, but I have had good experiences so far and my orders normally arrive in 3-4 days. They stock baytril, doxy and amoxicillin, all of which I have bought with no issues. I normally go to my vet initially for a consultation, but if the URI is chronic and the dose unchanged then I buy from this website.


----------



## Kamira

I get our medications prescribed by our cat's vet. If you look at the bottles, all the information is under our scapegoat cat, Pikachu (she exists . . . but contrary to records she doesn't have a history of urinary tract infections which require baytril and doxy) but in the instructions it says *for a pet rat*

Basically, I tell the vet what I need and the dosage and he'll calculate it and cut up the pills (tiny . . . 1/8 of a pill most of the time) and I'll come pick it up. He's a wonderful vet that hates to see animals suffer, he doesn't want to charge me the appointment fee (usually upwards of 75$) for such a small animal (pocket pet to my advantage) for something that I know what's wrong and what I need to treat.


----------



## comprar

We can get it in the US without a prescription.


----------



## Jordibird

I have been lucky in that I have a friend who races pigeons and he gave me both Doxy and Baytil when one of the boys had an URI, this was after numerous visits to the vet and numerous prescriptions of Baytril and requests for Doxy turned down. Thanks for the link it's good to have another option for purchasing meds when living in the UK.


----------

